# Websites for Exchange Companies



## Bill4728 (Jul 17, 2007)

Here are the main websites for most exchange companies mentioned on TUG


www.RCI.com    __________RCI
www.Intervalworld.com   __Interval International

Independent Exchange Companies:

https://7across.com ___  7Across (previously DAELive)
www.tradingplaces.com __ Trading Places
www.htse.net   _________ Hawaii Timeshare Exchange
www.platinuminterchange.com _ Platinum Interchange
www.sfx-resorts.com  _______ The San Francisco Exchange


----------



## Happytravels (Sep 4, 2009)

*another*

Anyone every try NEW Horizon's EXCHANGE out of Daytona, FL?

http://www.newhorizonsexchange.com/about_us.htm


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 4, 2009)

Here's some more to add to the list:

Vacation Resorts International - http://www.vrivacations.com/

Royal Holiday - http://www.royal-holiday.com/

Shell Vacations Club - http://www.shellvacationsclub.com/index.jsp

Platinum Interchange - http://www.platinuminterchange.com/website/index.asp

GeoHoliday Vacation Club - http://www.geoholiday.com/

Woldwide Timeshare Exchange - http://www.timeshare-exchange.co.uk/

WorldMark, The Club - http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/

WorldMark Owners Community Website - http://www.wmowners.com/WMOwners/web/home.php

Bluegreen Resorts - http://www.bluegreenonline.com/


Richard


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 4, 2009)

Is it possible to put this info somewhere for future refernce?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 4, 2009)

This thread is already a "sticky" at the top of the Exchanging Board - so it won't "age" off the board.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 5, 2009)

Here are some websites which RCI & II rent to the *general public* their exchanges.

RCI
www.wyndham-vacations.com
www.skyauction.com
Several website used to do RCI rentals (like snaptravel.com which now just redirect you to Wyndham-vactions.com)
II
www.DreamVacationWeek.com
www.Condodirect.com


----------



## Clark (Jan 26, 2010)

Shouldn't 

ownertrades.com 

be on the list (even thought it is Marriott-only)?


----------



## LannyPC (Sep 5, 2010)

Bill4728 said:


> Here are the main websites for most exchange companies mentioned on TUG
> 
> 
> www.RCI.com    __________RCI
> ...



Just out of curiousity, why are the ones that are not RCI or II classified as "independent"?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 6, 2010)

LannyPC said:


> Just out of curiousity, why are the ones that are not RCI or II classified as "independent"?



Because they are not affiliated with the major timeshare companies - thus they are independent.  RCI and II have formal agreements/affiliations with most timeshares.


----------



## teepeeca (Sep 6, 2010)

*Bill4728*

One very nice exchange company is Trading Places Maui --- www.tpmaui.com  ---

They are physically located on the Island of Maui, and are connected with Maui Hill ---at least they get availability there.

And, the "other" Trading Places exchange company is actually Trading Places Internaitonal, with the website of -- www.tradingplaces.com ---.

Tony


----------



## Picker57 (Sep 17, 2010)

*Thoughts about depositing with an independent?*

We'd like to reserve, and then deposit, a prime week that we can then use for an undetermined exchange in the future. We'd also like NOT to use RCI.  Any observations / suggestions about the independents? I realize they all have their strengths & weaknesses (Redweek seems to give a pretty good 'bang for the buck', but how much inventory variety do they have?).  Any good/bad experiences?  Thanks for any suggestions and recommendations.  

                ----Zach


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 17, 2010)

In my opinion, Redweek's exchange program has been a flop.  They hardly every get any quality weeks, the number of deposits is low, and the points they give for a TS has declined steadily.  I would consider one of the more established exchange companies.  See the info. posted at the top of the forum.

For your Hawaii resorts, I'd definitely use Hawaii Timeshare Exchange.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 17, 2010)

*Grand Pacific Exchange (GPX)*

From their website:





> As an owner with Grand Pacific Resorts, you have exchange privileges with our own family of resorts as well as with over fifty other spectacular luxury resorts. Through GPX, you can deposit your use week and decide when and where you want to travel anytime in the next two years!
> 
> Exchange Requests can be made easily online or by calling (866) 325-6295



Link to Current Inventory:
http://www.gpxvacations.com/

Link to Deposit Form:
https://www.grandpacificresorts.com/owners/gpx_use_week_deposit.aspx

Link to Exchange Request Form:
https://www.grandpacificresorts.com/owners/gpx_exchange_request.aspx

Link to Discounted Bonus Weeks:
http://www.gpxvacations.com/discounted-bonus-weeks.html


----------



## rhonda (Sep 17, 2010)

Additional Rentals at:  http://www.ResorTime.com


----------



## Picker57 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Denise - That confirms an impression I'd been forming.  I'd been trying to figure out how to leverage a prime location week into multiple weeks, but if the 'multiple weeks' aren't in any place I want to go....moot point.  Will keep browsing the others. Any/all recommendations are welcome and appreciated. 

            Zach


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 18, 2010)

Picker57 said:


> We'd like to reserve, and then deposit, a prime week that we can then use for an undetermined exchange in the future. We'd also like NOT to use RCI.  Any observations / suggestions about the independents? I realize they all have their strengths & weaknesses (Redweek seems to give a pretty good 'bang for the buck', but how much inventory variety do they have?).  Any good/bad experiences?  Thanks for any suggestions and recommendations.
> 
> ----Zach



I recommend San Francisco Exchange if you have a prime week to deposit. I have used SFX exclusively for 13 years and been very happy. I have made exchanges to prime resorts in Hawaii, New York City, Las Vegas, Scottsdale, Sedona, Cancun, Riviera Maya, Nuevo Vallarta, and several other places.


----------



## wandering gnome (Sep 19, 2010)

Platinum Interchange offers one exchange and two bonus weeks for a week deposited 11 months out.  You can join for free and view their availability prior    to depositing.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 19, 2010)

Thought I'd add an option for DVC members.

Buena Vista Trading Company Exchanges, that trades for DVC members into Club Cordial and Club Intrawest.     You have to call member services to do the exchanges and there is an exchange fee.


----------



## levy1620 (Jun 10, 2011)

[Duplicate post deleted. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 9, 2022)

Picker57 said:


> *Thoughts about depositing with an independent?*
> 
> We'd like to reserve, and then deposit, a prime week that we can then use for an undetermined exchange in the future. We'd also like NOT to use RCI.  Any observations / suggestions about the independents? I realize they all have their strengths & weaknesses (Redweek seems to give a pretty good 'bang for the buck', but how much inventory variety do they have?).  Any good/bad experiences?  Thanks for any suggestions and recommendations.
> 
> ----Zach


We do NOT use RCI.  We prefer the indpendents.  We enjoy SFX or Platinum Interchange. Although PI has a more limited inventory, we still have found some of our very best   exchanges from them, and right now 
a special is on called Triple Play until March 11. That means 2 bonus weeks for one deposit. And with 120 days to exchange a bonus week and anything in the inventory is available. Deposits are good for 2 years but can be extended for a nominal fee.

No membership fee and the exchange fee is $129 domestic, $149 foreign.

Thus your exchange would be your maintenance fee/3 plus $129 for each week.

PI will take any resort.  SFX takes only Gold Crown levels.


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 9, 2022)

wandering gnome said:


> Platinum Interchange offers one exchange and two bonus weeks for a week deposited 11 months out.  You can join for free and view their availability prior    to depositing.


I'll second that!  (see my other posts about that - right now a special is on  until the 11th - 2 bonus weeks for one deposit.)


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jul 16, 2022)

ronandjoan said:


> We do NOT use RCI.  We prefer the indpendents.  We enjoy SFX or Platinum Interchange. Although PI has a more limited inventory, we still have found some of our very best   exchanges from them, and right now
> a special is on called Triple Play until March 11. That means 2 bonus weeks for one deposit. And with 120 days to exchange a bonus week and anything in the inventory is available. Deposits are good for 2 years but can be extended for a nominal fee.
> 
> No membership fee and the exchange fee is $129 domestic, $149 foreign.
> ...



How does one become informed when Platinum Interchange runs these specials?


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 17, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> Because they are not affiliated with the major timeshare companies - thus they are independent.  RCI and II have formal agreements/affiliations with most timeshares.



With the independent exchange companies, the member affiliates with the exchange company, not the resort affiliating with the exchange company.  There are a few exceptions to that rule.  Sloane Garden Court timeshare in London was RCI affiliated until RCI went to points.  Sloane Garden Court then disaffiliated with RCI and affiliated with SFX.   A now defunct independent exchange company, whose name I do not recall, also built a timeshare resort at a chateau in France.  I do not know what happened to that resort when the exchange company was sold and its new owners changed the nature of its business.

One exchange company not in this thread is the third oldest timeshare exchange company in the world, the United Kingdom Resort Exchange (URKE) which has been doing timeshare exchanges since 1991.  They only handle exchange within the United Kingdom and Ireland.  When I had a couple of August weeks at a resort in southern England, I used to get double credits to deposit them with UKRE.
www.ukre.co.uk


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 18, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> How does one become informed when Platinum Interchange runs these specials?


Thought I answered that yesterday???


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jul 18, 2022)

ronandjoan said:


> Thought I answered that yesterday???


I didn’t see such an answer and when I checked your activity I didn’t see an answer there either?


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 19, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> I didn’t see such an answer and when I checked your activity I didn’t see an answer there either?


How does one become informed when Platinum Interchange runs these specials?

Sorry!  Here it is::
Sign up for PI membership, it’s free with no obligations and get their emails. They will announce specials then. They have the triple Play about twice a year.
When you deposit, try to deposit a holiday week, then when you book, in case it’s a holiday week, you won’t have to pay the upgrade fee ( although the total would still be less than RCI)
Unfortunately, bonus weeks  do not  carry that benefit.
Since during the pandemic, we stayed home mostly, I have about 16 weeks deposited with PI, since I used several Triple Plays!  Now we’re starting to use them.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jul 19, 2022)

ronandjoan said:


> How does one become informed when Platinum Interchange runs these specials?
> 
> Sorry!  Here it is::
> Sign up for PI membership, it’s free with no obligations and get their emails. They will announce specials then. They have the triple Play about twice a year.
> ...


Thank you, do the triple play specials run around the same time each year?  If so, approximately when is that?


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 19, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> Thank you, do the triple play specials run around the same time each year?  If so, approximately when is that?


Yes, usually about July and November. . But….. still can be flexible


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jul 19, 2022)

Thanks so much!  It would pay to wait to deposit.


----------

